
The ‘Hole’ is 12' Below Street Level and a Century Behind the Rest of New York - juanplusjuan
http://www.newsweek.com/2015/07/24/hole-lot-nothing-352623.html
======
thomasruns
"The three have lived in the area for 3 years and prefer to live off the
grid."

lolwut? "Off the grid".. while they watch a basketball game, use electricity,
1 guy on a laptop, another wearing headphones.

------
darkpicnic
Is it just me, or is this a terribly written article? It's filled with
hyperbole and void of anything really substantial. I read the whole thing and
can't think of more than one or two interesting points.

